#ubuntu-ie 2011-04-25
<infoturtle> anyone here going thursday? just wondering what time people are staying on till
<moylan> i am.  will be at jimmy chungs till 9ish.  i think that's the plan
<infoturtle> the even says 7 it starts, whattime are you thinking of staying till? womdering if I'll get a room or the train back to limerick that night
<infoturtle> event*
<moylan> if the plan is to stay till 9 then i'll stay till 9.  i think that is when they are heading to the trinity
<infoturtle> ok cool, I'll grab a train later that night so
#ubuntu-ie 2011-04-26
<thethomaseffect> if infoturtle shows upo could someone tell him to ping me? :)
<moylan> wilco
<moylan> can tweet him if you want?  @infoturtle
<thethomaseffect> there's no rush, i just keep missing him when he comes in!
<moylan> ticketyboo
<thethomaseffect> ....I don't know what that means
<thethomaseffect> :P
<moylan> ok
<tdr112> how are we all doing
<airurando> evening
<moylan> hi
#ubuntu-ie 2011-04-27
<moylan> MootBot: help
<moylan> MootBot: ,help
<daxroc> Morning all
<tdr112> morning all
<airurando> afternoon all
<thethomaseffect> I'm real excited for 11.04 :)
<czajkowski> Aloha
<moylan> all prepared for 11.04 tomorrow?
<czajkowski> yup
<moylan> will tweet/twitpic from jimmy chungs tomorrow.
<czajkowski> :)
<moylan> looking at getting a new netbook just for 11.04.  even thinking of the asus transformer as if that could run narwhal it would be really neat.
<duvelhedz> hi tdr112
<tdr112> yo
<tdr112> hows things
<airurando> how is everyone on the eve of Nattys release?
<tdr112> busy
<tdr112> i dont think i will make it along tomorrow
<airurando> tdr112 hi there
<airurando> glad you are busy and hope the final dash is going well.
<airurando> sorry to hear you'll miss the party.
<czajkowski> tdr112: nearly don :)
<czajkowski> *done
<tdr112> czajkowski: all project are due this week, doing some java dev right now
<czajkowski> best of luck
<tdr112> thanks all ,
#ubuntu-ie 2011-04-28
<SJudge> Has anybody done an install yet, what are the initial reactions?
<daxroc> SJudge: install ?
<SJudge> Ubuntu 11.04, it's released today
<SJudge> was wondering if anyone had done and install yet and what their initial impressions were
<daxroc> No , not yet. Will be upgrading later.
<daxroc> Think theres an install party in dublin later ?
<moylan> jimmy chungs and the then pub  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/916/detail/
<moylan> then the*
<SJudge> hmm, I've never been to a release party, what's the general gist of how it works
<moylan> turn up.  find the nerds.  will have a penguin on my table is my usual method.
<SJudge> Unfortunetly I won't be able to come, I'm bed bound with illness but I was curious what the going's on would be. What is the usual turn out like, numbers wise, what's the Ubuntu community size like in Dublin these days, and maybe more importantly are there and women ;-)
<moylan> i've got arthritis at the mo myself which makes travel... interesting.  still i like to go as last 2-3 i went to had 20-30 people show up.  good mix of folk and good conversation.
<moylan> and i hope you're feeling better soon.
<SJudge> moylan, Thank's Moylan, likewise. That's an impressive amount of people acutally. Maybe for 11.10 I'll make it and bring my pet Ocelot :-)
<moylan> most nerds just show up. they don't register.  will probably see you at 11.10 launch then.  i'm angryearthling on twitter and will post images tonight from there.  got to go now.
<mick_> Evening folks, just wondering if anyone has upgraded to 11.04 today? I'm trying to do the upgrade and I keep getting http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/plymouth/plymouth-x11_0.8.2-2ubuntu23_amd64.deb anyone else had this problem?
<mick_> Sorry, that error should be ... Failed to fetch http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/plymouth/plymouth-x11_0.8.2-2ubuntu23_amd64.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 193.1.193.69 80]
<mick02> Evening folks, just wondering if anyone has upgraded to 11.04 today? I'm trying to do the upgrade and I keep getting Failed to fetch http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/plymouth/plymouth-x11_0.8.2-2ubuntu23_amd64.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 193.1.193.69 80]
<mick02> Cap, have I just posted that twice under two different usernames? Sorry!
<mick02>  /msg NickServ identify 2esmondale
<damien_mul> Evening all
<damien_mul> Anyone here from Heanet?
<airurando> Evening.
<damien_mul> How's it going?
<airurando> High damien_mul
<airurando> Here at the release party.
<damien_mul> Good work! How's it going in there?
<airurando> Small crowd thus far.
<damien_mul> Hopefully it will grow! I'm having difficulties with the upgrade to Natty. Hoping it will be sorted soon though
<damien_mul> Enjoy the party!
<airurando> Cheers
<angryearthling> at jimmy chungs for natty narwhal launch
<angryearthling> now at trinity capital hotel
#ubuntu-ie 2011-04-29
<airurando> home from the release party and knackered.
<airurando> small turn out but good fun.
<ronanherr> Where can I see previous meeting minutes?
<moylan> a good question.  they are logged by mootbot i believe.  will check the wiki.  that might have the answer.
<moylan> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<ronanherr> Thanks for that. I upgraded to 11.04 lastnight, finding the wifi a touch flakey and a bit difficult to access prefs and administration functions through unity
<moylan> logs are mixed in with the normal logs.  last meeting was 2001-04-20
<moylan> no worries.  it was nice to learn myself in case i need it in the future.  hoping to get 11.04 up and going over the weekend.  fingers crossed.
<daxroc> Morning
 * daxroc crys upgraded to 11.04, dual head broken seems it's not working for a lot of people ffs
<moylan> i meant 2011 of course not 2001.  doh!
<airurando> ronanher: hi
<airurando> April meeting logs at:
<airurando> loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/51/detail
<airurando> Also on the wiki
<airurando> Which can be accessed through ubuntu-ie.org
<airurando> *ronanherr: apologies for mispelling your nick earlier
<ronanherr> No problem airurando, I'm pretty new to this, haven't used irc before. I'll have a look through the minutes .... There are a couple of areas I'm partcularly interested in: education, cloning and use of FOSS in public sector
<daxroc> Man this upgrade is far below standard!
<ronanherr> Its take a while doesn't it?
<infoturtle> anyone install natty and have booting problems to other OS's?
<moylan> just an aside infoturtle.  thethomaseffect was looking for you earlier in the week.
<infoturtle> he was on over the weekend and I pm him, I'll talk to him once I see him again
<moylan> i told him to tweet you but he said it wasn't that urgent.
<infoturtle> ok so, take it he didn't say what t was about?
<moylan> no.  just passing on that he said he was looking for you.  it be nice if we had something like jibbybot to pass messages in irc.
<infoturtle> thats cool, thanks for passing it on!!
#ubuntu-ie 2011-04-30
<infoturtle> anyone help me with a Grub error: symbol not found: 'grub_divmod64_full'? need to get into Windows and grub won't let me boot into her
<davem> this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1735231
<davem> generally grub into windows is just "for windows go to this partition and start the bootloader there"
<infoturtle> ye, I saw that list but it did not help me at all, not get the same error, even after a purge
<davem> reconfigure grub?
<infoturtle> I'll try, have to look into how to do it
<TheClash> hi
<moylan> hi
#ubuntu-ie 2011-05-01
<moylan> hi, passed on to infoturtle that you were looking for him.
<airurando> evening
<moylan> hi
<airurando> how are you moylan
<moylan> getting by, yourself?
<airurando> hope Friday wasn't too troublesome doe you after thursday.
<airurando> I'm grand
<airurando> just finished up my 3 day weekend.
<airurando> at work that is...
<moylan> didn't go far on friday and have been taking it easy since.
<moylan> at work over the weekend?  is that normal?
<airurando> shift pattern
<airurando> work fri sat sun every second weekend
<airurando> 12 hour shifts
<moylan> 12 hour shifts.  that can't be good.
<airurando> thats why I needed to get away early on Thursday night.
<airurando> Its not too bad
<airurando> on the plus side this week I only work Wed and Thurs
<moylan> so at least it has it's upside.
<airurando> indeed
<airurando> moylan: did you read my mail re the June Geeknic
<moylan> i saw an email about the geeknic.  something about not clashing with togs weekend thingy.  i went to the first 2 geeknics but haven't been to one since.  mobility issues.
<moylan> it did raise something that i think would be nice.  a central database/calendar of events in an area.
<airurando> I think opensourceireland was started for that purpose
<airurando> its a .org
<moylan> perhaps but that is a very narrow interpretation of events.  the people you are also trying to attract are young, nerds and gamers.  so you'd need to see concerts/gaming events/cons that might conflict.
<moylan> and thats only a small example.  there are many other events that might draw off potential interested parties.
<airurando> good point.  I'm thinking too narrowly.
<airurando> but then again if we look hard enough we'll never find a free weekend.
<moylan> but it would be easier to organise when you can balance the event against possible conflicts.  just as a gamer i go to sessions with other gamers and to quote the expression 'it's like herding cats.'
<airurando> I hear ya
<airurando> Its just knowing where to draw the line.
<airurando> and more importantly, what bloody events are on.
<moylan> but it would be nice if there were a central point/calendar of all events no matter how trivial.
<airurando> thats why I sent the mail out.
<airurando> agreed
<moylan> wonder if there is some way to poke something like google calender to show such?
<airurando> moylan: It would take a far wiser man than me to figure that out.
<airurando> perhaps you?
<moylan> same here.  i must learn learn web scraping or using an api to access such information but my concentration levels at the mo are low.
<airurando> hi jpich
<jpich> hello!
<airurando> heh first IRC contact.
<jpich> Is it? naaah :O
#ubuntu-ie 2012-04-23
<tdr112> morning all
<tdr112> slashtommy: does the pub do food
<czajkowski> herrro
<slashtommy> tdr112: they do, not sure what time they stop
<slashtommy> and the food would not be of the same quality as somewhere like mulligans in stoneybatter
<tdr112> slashtommy: i will check it out
<slashtommy> there are many places to get food on capel street, i want to check out the sushi place
<czajkowski> Quantal Quetzal 12.10 -  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1121
#ubuntu-ie 2012-04-25
<emboss> mulligans is really going down hill of late
<emboss> a victim of it's own success
<ebel> oh? ☹
 * ebel likes mulligans
<emboss> I used to love it too
<slashtommy> oh, what's happened to the grocer?
<slashtommy> or is emboss talking about the other mulligans?
<emboss> Well a number of issues, which I understand will always be hard for them and that's to retain knoweldgeable waiting staff
<emboss> The stocking of a lot of beers that don't sell aswell
<emboss> Allowing almost 90% of the bar to be reserved is really off putting
<emboss> the quality of food is going down and the menu is not rotating as frequently as it did
<emboss> A recent visit the girl brought me the wrong bottle, 4 times...
<emboss> in a row..
<emboss> 4 times...
<emboss> apart from that, it's aces
<slashtommy> i would never order bottled beer there
<emboss> Well they don't have what I drink on draught
<emboss> so i've no choice
<slashtommy> all the bottled beer is available across the road for half the price
<slashtommy> the draught beer is changed often
<emboss> Yes but obviously I can't bring it into the pub with me
<slashtommy> and on draught the beer usually tastes better
<emboss> slashtommy: They ~_never_ have what I drink on draught
<emboss> :)
<emboss> and never have
<slashtommy> also, there are so few places that serve cask beer
<emboss> but that's something I can live with
<slashtommy> what do you drink?
<emboss> dunkel hefe
<emboss> i'm not fussy on which one
<emboss> again, the having to purchase it from a bottle, was never a problem
<slashtommy> ok, i usually go there for the irish craft beer
<slashtommy> getting a good few casks in, which is great to see
<emboss> it's not great if you can never get a seat because most of the place has been reserved
<emboss> ;)
<slashtommy> friday or saturday you have to book in advance
<slashtommy> in fact, in two weeks time we have the entire restaurant section booked
<emboss> slashtommy: what night do people tend to go to the pub?
<slashtommy> if you just want a beer, have you tried the black sheep, brewdock of wj kavanagh?
<slashtommy> although, release party at the black sheep on saturday :)
<slashtommy> we have table reserved!
<emboss> i want to go mulligans
<emboss> whenever i want
<emboss> and have a beer
<emboss> :)
<emboss> can you organise this?
<slashtommy> it's our local, we go when we want
<emboss> so you have no problem getting a seat on fri/sat night then?
<ebel> well we often go there on a fri/sat, and just turn up in the bar
<emboss> that's not what i asked
<ebel> but yes, it is often full with people eating
<emboss> right..
<emboss> or often full of reserved tables with no one sitting at them, very annoying :)
<slashtommy> we don't usually have a problem
<emboss> well you must be going to a different mulligans than i
<slashtommy> if you're arriving in the evening, after 10pm. there is often room in the restaurant to sit with a beer
<slashtommy> aye, maybe
<slashtommy> a friend who lives in the 'batter went all the way into town to mulligans
<ebel> emboss: l mulligan grocer in stoneybatter, right?
<emboss> ebel: right..
<emboss> what I will say, when i first started going about two years ago, if they didn't have a certain drink i could email them and they would usually have it in the following week
<emboss> you could pretty much arrive anytime any night
<emboss> and it was just nice
<emboss> no tv
<emboss> love it
<emboss> it has a lot of good quslities
<slashtommy> it has beer, a rarity in irish pubs
<ebel> yeah. you're right. it is getting busy
<emboss> so lets keep it as a pub
<slashtommy> if you want just a pub, try the black sheep
<emboss> not a place for prententious nit wits to hold tables from 6pm till closing
<emboss> where's the black sheep?
<slashtommy> capel street
<slashtommy> the pangolin release party is there on saturday
<slashtommy> 8pm
<ebel> also try brew dock beside busáras luas
<slashtommy> table booked in the name of ubuntu ie
<slashtommy> and wj kavanagh on dorset street
<slashtommy> and if you don't like to venture north-side, there is always against the grain on wexford street
<emboss> well i live on the northside
<emboss> so not much choice
<emboss> but to venture here
<emboss> :~)
<emboss> against the grain was worse
<emboss> noisy bulmer drinking teenagers
<emboss> horrific
 * emboss is getting old
<slashtommy> they don't serve bulmers
<emboss> I'm pretty sure they do
<emboss> if not bulmers
<emboss> some other rowdy cider
<emboss> :~)
<slashtommy> it's a craft beer pub
<emboss> i know
<emboss> but they had bulmers
<emboss> same way some porterhouse sneak in "guiness"
<slashtommy> are you coming to the release party?
<emboss> no i have a special italian lady to entertain :)
<czajkowski> emboss: I remember the days when you were sociable :)
<emboss> but i am going to venture into the sheep
<emboss> czajkowski: I am very socialable, but the love of my life has been missing for a week
<emboss> :)
<czajkowski> emboss: you old romantic you
<emboss> but I will be spending tomorrow evening installing 12.04 LTS if it manages to reach an ftp server
<czajkowski> emboss: do it today so :)
<emboss> I couldn't find an ISO on an irish mirror
<emboss> only BETA 2
<slashtommy> czajkowski: it's a shame you're missing the best thing in the 'batter
<czajkowski> emboss: really
<czajkowski> feck :(
<emboss> slashtommy: the chinese?
<emboss> ;)
<emboss> czajkowski: release day is tomorrow no?
<czajkowski> yarp
<emboss> I can wait a day :)
<emboss> looking at uk mirror i only see BETA 2 also
<czajkowski> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/Credits/Developers
<czajkowski> looking good
<czajkowski> oh release party in limerick happening tomorrow
<ebel> kewl!
<mokmeister> release party in Limerick? Details? Don't see anything on ubuntu-ie.org
<locodir-user> natman: yo
<natman> hello
<natman> does anyone in irish ubuntu land use Kubuntu?
#ubuntu-ie 2012-04-26
<emboss> no emails to announce about the release?
<czajkowski> not yet
<czajkowski> wont be till later today
<czajkowski> London Underground tube tunnel collapse on Bakerloo Line under River Thames near Embankment -  http://www.lbc.co.uk/tube-tunnel-collapses-on-bakerloo-line-54108
<slashtommy> i thought you moved from the elepant and castle (not seeing many 4sq checkins)
 * slashtommy cannot think of the elephant and castle and not have images of baskets of chicken wings everywhere
<czajkowski> lol
<ebel> CHICKEN WINGS!!
<ebel> NOMNOMNOM
<slashtommy> ebel does like the elephant and castle!
<res22> happy ubuntu day everyone
<emboss> well there was a facebook announcement
<emboss> someone's working ;)
<czajkowski> !isitoutyet
<lubotu3> Nope! Ubuntu 12.04 is scheduled for release sometime on April 26th. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party while you're waiting!
<czajkowski> :)
<slashtommy> aye, how many do we have signed up?
<czajkowski> not gone near that channel
<czajkowski> will be very noisey all day :)
<emboss> !howaboutnow?
<emboss> !now
<res22> it's out
<czajkowski> !isitoutyet
<lubotu3> Nope! Ubuntu 12.04 is scheduled for release sometime on April 26th. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party while you're waiting!
<res22> ( 12:56 @PartyBot1 ) res22: it's NOT out.
<res22> ubuntu.com indicates otherwise though
<czajkowski> thats the tour
<res22> it is, but http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop is kind of deceiving
<czajkowski> its still not out
<czajkowski> it's out now and mail has gone out
<emboss> !howaboutnow
<emboss> :)
<czajkowski> !isitoutyet
<lubotu3> Nope! Ubuntu 12.04 is scheduled for release sometime on April 26th. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party while you're waiting!
<czajkowski> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2012-April/000159.html
<czajkowski> release notes are out
<emboss> fecking thing
<emboss> canonical.com seems to have fallen over
<czajkowski> would be on Ubuntu.com anyways
<czajkowski> not canonical.com
<emboss> i mean the site
<emboss> cannonical.com
<emboss> died
<emboss> back now
#ubuntu-ie 2012-04-27
<slashtommy> release party tomorrow!
<slashtommy> only 3 signed up though
<slashtommy> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ie/1694/detail/
<zmoylan> i will try and make it so am a maybe.  will have to see how hip is after gaming earlier in day.
<slashtommy> okies :)
 * slashtommy sends a reminder to the list
#ubuntu-ie 2012-04-28
<slashtommy> release party in 2 hours, the black sheep on capel street!
<rory> hello from dublin release party
<ebel_pub> we're sorta around the back
<ebel_pub> we hdve an ubuntu ireland sign!
<ebel_pub> and a tux precariously looking out
<ebel_pub> come around and say hi if you want
<TechieShane> Hey everyone.
#ubuntu-ie 2013-04-22
<czajkowski> I can see julie https://twitter.com/OpenStack/status/326419670687162368/photo/1
#ubuntu-ie 2013-04-23
<tdr112> czajkowski: nice photo btw
<czajkowski> tdr112: of the openstack
<tdr112> yep and the one of your kitchen
<czajkowski> oh yes
<czajkowski> cheeky feckers I let them out to wander about and play
<czajkowski> and they come in
<czajkowski> not so smart
<czajkowski> we're just giving them some worms now
<czajkowski> so that'll make them happy
<tdr112> live ones ?
<czajkowski> live and not so live
<czajkowski> amazing what you can buy nline and have it delivered
<zmoylan> your postman must love you :-)
<tdr112> wow they are sent via the post
<tdr112> you would get them in fishing shops
<czajkowski> tdr112: big sackfulls
<slashbel> hehe → http://cf.broadsheet.ie/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/BIhU6nOCcAAoUe_.jpg « only in Limerick are Gardaí needed at a chess tournament
<czajkowski> lol
<ebel> I was speaking to someone in TOG who raises bees.
<ebel> He says, in USA, he used to get his bees in the post.
<ebel> Getting phone calls from post office: "Your package is here, and it's buzzing"
<slashbel> there's money in bees!?
<ebel> slashbel: he didn't have em for money. though he would give the neighbours honey.
<czajkowski> we have lovely eggs
<czajkowski> lots of them
<czajkowski> cant given enough of them away tbh
<czajkowski> we get 3 a day
<tdr112> do they mind you taking them
<zmoylan> is there a local farmers market that might take them?
<czajkowski> tdr112: nope not at al
<czajkowski> and you need to remove them or they will start to eat them
<czajkowski> zmoylan: once a month
<czajkowski> but jons family will get some
<czajkowski> neighbours got 12 the other day
<czajkowski> pub meet up tomorrow wil give some more away
<zmoylan> so time to make baked goods to sell at market? :-)
<zmoylan> psssst, want some eggs? :-D
<czajkowski> heh
#ubuntu-ie 2013-04-24
<airurando> evening all
<airurando> 13.04 release day tomorrow
<airurando> I am still hoping to make the party on Sunday
<airurando> my old school buddy is still planning on attending
<airurando> what was his nick again chrono800 or something like that
<tdr112> airurando: good stuff
<airurando> aye tdr112
<airurando> he reckons he will have some geeky friends along also
<tdr112> are you driving them all up
<airurando> no
<airurando> I've my little op on Friday
<airurando> not sure how I'll be by Sunday
<airurando> He booked into the ibis for Sunday night
<airurando> If I'm good to go I'll meet him there and we will get the LUAS in
<tdr112> well best of luck with the op
<airurando> cheers
#ubuntu-ie 2013-04-25
<slashbel> it looks like the release party could double up as a release party for the big brother too!
<airurando> slashbel: what do you mean
<czajkowski> !isitoutyet
<lubotu3> YES! It's out!
<zmoylan> and downloaded, found a usb drive...
<slashbel> airurando: Debian is very soon to release
<zmoylan> splitter! :-)
 * slashbel has always been in the Debian camp ☺
<slashbel> well, since around 2002
<airurando> ah wheezy isn't it slashbel?
<zmoylan> come to the dark side, we have stickers! :-)
<slashbel> aye
 * slashbel is already on Wheezy, all except one server
<chr62> Hi, anyone there?
#ubuntu-ie 2013-04-27
<airurando> Green for go!  Barring any last minute accident or swelling I should be at the Release Party Tomorrow Night!
<airurando> Delighted to be getting back to some sort of normality
<zmoylan> and between us we'll have 2 legs to stand on! :-)
<airurando> he he
<airurando> still on two crutches but at least I am rid of that damn screw
<zmoylan> hopefully will have 13.04 installed on netbook for tomorrow night
<zmoylan> down to 1 crutch and holding
<airurando> I have 13.04 on a flash drive
<airurando> but I'll be travelling light
<zmoylan> it's very hard on crutches to get about.  both hands full.  doors can be interesting...
<airurando> looking forward to seeing you again zmoylan!
<airurando> I'll be arriving with a buddy
<zmoylan> was hoping to have rustled up 1-2 folk but have missed my last 2 gaming sessions where they hang out :-(
<airurando> all going well there will be at least 3
#ubuntu-ie 2014-04-22
<airurando> good evening ubuntu-ie
<czajkowski> airurando: hi
<airurando> hi czajkowski
<airurando> sorry i missed you
<airurando> nn ubuntu-ie
#ubuntu-ie 2017-04-25
<jarlath1> a
<clivejo> b
<jarlath1> c
<clivejo> Artful Aardvark?
<jarlath1> Haha!
<jarlath1> The first conversation I've seen here started with one letter :)
<clivejo> Thats the new name of 17.10 :)
<jarlath1> Yes, I heard. Nice to see it come full circle :)
<jarlath1> Even if it is without Unity :(
<clivejo> I was never a Unity fan, can't say I'm disappointed!
<jarlath1> Good for you. It's really not nice loosing a favourite DE. What do you run?
<clivejo> but it is sad that Canonical is dropping support for desktop.  That will have a knock on with other flavours
<clivejo> KDE Plasma
<jarlath1> I used KDE a lot in the past. Very powerful.
<clivejo> the switch to Plasma 5 was a bit "unstable"
<clivejo> but recent version are becoming more stable and polished looking
<clivejo> there are some very good Unity themes for plasma
<jarlath1> I'm using Kdenlive a lot on Unity.
<jarlath1> I've seen a recent configuration to make kde look more like Unity.
<jarlath1> But for me Unity is about the HUD, global menus and the other nice intergration.
<clivejo> they recently added global menus
<jarlath1> Cool. I remember them from 3.x
<clivejo> the HUD, I think someone is working on
<jarlath1> Yes, I forget the name of it but it sounds promising.
<clivejo> well its a plugin for krunner which would do the same sort of thing
<clivejo> I am liking the Mycroft intregration too
<jarlath1> Is Mycroft useful?
<clivejo> can be
<jarlath1> I've seen videos of novelty uses so far
<jarlath1> I probably need to make my house 'smart' before I'd use it.
<clivejo> there is a plasmoid which gives it KDE skills
<jarlath1> Oh, very cool
<jarlath1> Are you on Kubuntu or Neon?
<clivejo> very handy for switching desktops, locking screen, working with apps
<clivejo> mostly Kubuntu
<jarlath1> Oh, Alan Pope is the voice of Mycroft :)
<clivejo> is he?
<tdr112> yep
